# HDMI Connection Not Permitted when using Slingbox Component Connection



## VJDave (Oct 21, 2015)

HDMI Connection Not Permitted when using Slingbox Component connection. This appears to be a new issue in recent tivo update. I havent changed any equipment in over a year. Rebooting everything did not fix issue. I really don't want to have to turn on My XBOX One 24 hours a day to get rid of this message in the middle of the screen


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Recent as in which update? I am using a Slingbox connected via component with an HDMI connection to my receiver then to TV since the at update.

I hope this isn't something Tivo did and is I tending to do..

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The closing of the analog hole? Probably not, but it is coming!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

VJDave said:


> HDMI Connection Not Permitted when using Slingbox Component connection. This appears to be a new issue in recent tivo update. I havent changed any equipment in over a year. Rebooting everything did not fix issue. I really don't want to have to turn on My XBOX One 24 hours a day to get rid of this message in the middle of the screen


I thought I had seen some other posts on this or something similar. Have you tried searching?

Scott


----------



## VJDave (Oct 21, 2015)

Just updated to latest 20.5.6 Release and this problem is still there; Even though Release notes claim it is fixed. Only way to remove Message on the screen is to Power on any attached HDMI device. This is terrible for Slingbox owners who use Component connections. Nobody wants to leave their TV or Xbox One on all day when away from home. This used to work without issues until 2 updates ago. Why was this changed?

Correction: Issue appears to be temperamental. Rebooted Tivo and message disappeared then reappeared.


----------



## gantt (Jul 22, 2008)

Any update on this?

Roamio Pro connected to Xbox One via HDMI, to Slingbox PRO-HD via component video. No issue when the Xbox One and connected TV are on, but when the TV is turned off the "HDMI connection not permitted" message is displayed by the Roamio, and the picture changes from widescreen to what looks like 4:3. There is no change when the Xbox One is turned off. 

In summary, it seems in order to view the Roamio's output via component video, I must also have the devices connected to its HDMI output (my Xbox One and TV) on at all times - which is obviously unacceptable.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

I have had his same issue for over a year. I work around it by running my hdmi through a kinivo hdmi switch. I programmed my remote to change away from the Tivo input when I turn off the tv. Some how this tells the TiVo the hdmi is off and the message goes away.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gantt said:


> In summary, it seems in order to view the Roamio's output via component video, I must also have the devices connected to its HDMI output (my Xbox One and TV) on at all times - which is obviously unacceptable.


 Workaround is to use a powered HDMI splitter.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't believe a TiVo would even know whether you have anything connected to the component outputs. They are output only -- no signal coming back from whatever is connected (as opposed to HDMI). I can imagine circuitry that could sense whether there is a load connected but it's really hard to imagine TiVo would include that complexity and cost.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dlfl said:


> I can't believe a TiVo would even know whether you have anything connected to the component outputs. They are output only -- no signal coming back from whatever is connected (as opposed to HDMI). I can imagine circuitry that could sense whether there is a load connected but it's really hard to imagine TiVo would include that complexity and cost.


 I don't think they do - if HDCP handshake fails they just stick that message on every output.


----------



## VJDave (Oct 21, 2015)

i got tired of waiting for xbox one update. So i got a powered splitter to strip the HDCP nonsense. Works great now. They are cheap on amazon.
Make sure you get one that strips HDCP.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

dlfl said:


> I can't believe a TiVo would even know whether you have anything connected to the component outputs. They are output only -- no signal coming back from whatever is connected (as opposed to HDMI). I can imagine circuitry that could sense whether there is a load connected but it's really hard to imagine TiVo would include that complexity and cost.


TiVo has to play exactly by the rules, not like some fly by night gadget makers who hack codes. Otherwise, they would loose all ability to work in the existing structure.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

VJDave said:


> i got tired of waiting for xbox one update. So i got a powered splitter to strip the HDCP nonsense. Works great now. They are cheap on amazon.
> Make sure you get one that strips HDCP.


That's cool -- could you provide info (e.g., link) on what you bought?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> I can't believe a TiVo would even know whether you have anything connected to the component outputs. They are output only -- no signal coming back from whatever is connected (as opposed to HDMI). I can imagine circuitry that could sense whether there is a load connected but it's really hard to imagine TiVo would include that complexity and cost.





SomeRandomIdiot said:


> TiVo has to play exactly by the rules, not like some fly by night gadget makers who hack codes. Otherwise, they would loose all ability to work in the existing structure.


Find me any rule that says a device such as a TiVo has to know whether something is connected to its *component* outputs and you will convince me.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

dlfl said:


> Find me any rule that says a device such as a TiVo has to know whether something is connected to its *component* outputs and you will convince me.


DirecTV customers going through much of the same thing.

Do your own research.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

VJDave said:


> i got tired of waiting for xbox one update. So i got a powered splitter to strip the HDCP nonsense. Works great now. They are cheap on amazon.
> Make sure you get one that strips HDCP.


Though this thread and post is 4 yrs old... wanna say thank you. I recently dug up my SB Pro HD from like a decade ago. I was surprised it worked perfectly, and then I got the dreaded "Hdmi connection not permitted." I dug into my box of electronic accessories and found a powered splitter. In my case, the tivo's hdmi goes out and into my Caavo universal remote, and from the Caavo, it outs to the TV. Putting the splitter between Tivo and Caavo did not work, but putting it between Caavo and TV did the trick! Hope this info is helpful to whoever else that may be digging for info a few yrs later. LOL!

BTW, the SB Pro HD connects by component cables to tivo, there is no HDMI inputs on this device. So why does all this HDMI splitter thing matter? I have no clue, just follow the advice of this thread. LOL!


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Your model of Slingbox is no longer supported, so you may find problems down the road, especially if you try to view via a PC as Slingbox viewng for PC has moved from browser extensions to a seperate SlingPlayer app for PC. The only currently Slingboxes "guaranteed" to continue functioning without issue are the Slingbox 500, M1, and M2.

The HDMI matters for the 500 because it does have and HDMI connection alongwith Component, but HDMI can be the easiest, or ONLY way to connect to as many modern play back devices, especially _clients_, no longer have component outputs, and the Slingbox 500 can have TWO seperate devices connected to it at one time. To view remotely, you select which device you want to Sling to view.

Also, major changes on some apps losing support, but others still available. Good news is SlingPlayer FREE for phone and SlingPlayer for Fire TV are still supported.
The following is from the Slingbox site:

_*"Connected Device Update - Roku:*
The most recent Roku firmware update, that Roku rolled out week of September 23, 2019, is not compatible with the Slingplayer app. The Slingplayer app will no longer be supported on any Roku device.
You can still use the Slingplayer app on Amazon Fire TV devices. We apologize for the inconvenience.

*12/20/19 - SlingPlayer apps for Android*
Effective December 2019, SlingBox is ending support for several SlingPlayer Android apps: SlingPlayer Free for Tablet, SlingPlayer for Phone (Paid) and SlingPlayer for Tablet (Paid). These apps have been removed from the Google Play Store. If you have any of these apps already installed, you may continue to use them on your current device, but you will no longer receive updates. 

The SlingPlayer Free for Phone app for Android remains available and there are several versions of the SlingPlayer app available for Mac and iOS in the Apple App Store."_

Slingbox still of good use. Obviously, they are shedding some apps to save money on cost of support. Often, I find apps for PHONES work well on TABLETS."


----------

